# Can I just shake a swarm into a queen less colony?



## Tommy Tip Top (May 27, 2011)

If you have a queenless colony, can you shake a captured swarm in to make it queenright?


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

The short answer is "Yes." However, are your queenless bees attempting to make a queen? If they are, I would suggest you shake them into a different hive and have two different hives!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Like "New Ky Beekeeper" said, yes.

But be sure to clear out any queen cells/queen cell cups, first, just to make it more likely that they won't give the swarm queen any trouble.


----------

